# iPhoto Stopped Working



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

My MacBook is 2 1/2 yrs old & have never had a problem.To say I'm not 
at all good at solving problems is an under statement.

Last wk, iPhotos just stopped.I finally got a pop up saying the classic version is no longer supported.

Now what? Is there soft ware needing to be down loaded?  I'd appreciate any help you have to offer. PL


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm _guessing_ that you need to install  iLife '11. It includes an updated version of iPhoto. It was never a free update.

Are you near an Apple Store or do you have AppleCare? If you bought AppleCare when you bought your MacBook, it's an additional two years making a total of three.


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks. I'm thinking it might be time for a new MacBook one of these days.Tried to talk myself into going with iPad,but think the MacBook works best for me. PL



Sandpiper said:


> I'm _guessing_ that you need to install  iLife '11. It includes an updated version of iPhoto. It was never a free update.
> 
> Are you near an Apple Store or do you have AppleCare? If you bought AppleCare when you bought your MacBook, it's an additional two years making a total of three.


----------

